# Why doesn't my Voyage show reading progress?



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Lately my Voyage is not showing my reading progress at the bottom of the page. I like to see how far along I am in the book, even if it is only the percentage of what I have read. Lately I have not been able to do this. I have gone into settings, but don't even see the setting to turn on reading progress. Was this changed in an update?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You toggle among the settings by touching the screen at the lower left corner. .. it can happen by accident. Or you can switch it via the Aa menu when in a book.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Perfect! That worked, Ann. Thank you so much.  Jane


----------

